# Trinity Pack Goats website updated with 2013 kids



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally found enough time to load some pictures. I still need to go back and add info to most of them but at least they are up!  Will be contacting waiting list people first but feel free to visit the site. Thanks!

http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok now that I am a little more awake then normal (got a whole 6 hours of sleep and only worked a 9 1/2 hour day with the joy of only having to work a half day tomorrow (am soooooooo going to outfit the boys and go for a hike!)

Anyways, I was finally able to go back over the website and clear up some wordings and pages so that it doesnt look so much like a crazy person is running the show (yes a crazy person is but there is less proof of it . So any forumites < lol I like that, who are on the waiting list please take a look. Or anyone else for that matter. Please leave some feed back here if anything seems unclear or just kinda nutty. Am trying to get it to a point where I dont have to mess with it to much. I tend to over edit things and would appreciate some feed back. Thanks!

http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Website looks great. You've put a lot of information on there and pretty much answer any questions that would come up with purchasing and arranging to buy a prospect. So many beautiful goats, I usually end up with a serious case of goat fever after browsing!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah thanks Huck  Thats exactly what I am aiming for. I get an idea and hurry and throw it up in the little time I get. Remember a few days later that I need to go back. Go back and tend to over do it and confuse people and then after a few more days of it being posted like that I finally get the time to go back, read it, think about and then try to put it all down in an intelligent manner. This 4 10 hour days that are actually 5 10 to 12 hour days are hard to farm around let alone edit and update websites  Am going to request a reduction in hours at work. The farm is starting to suffer for it and thats unacceptable.

I did get a chance to take a couple of the boys out. I started off trying to get Legion, Darius, Justice and Fun Boy all in the back of my standard sized truck bed with a normal canopy... Ya right. The boys have been stuck in their pens for weeks due to my work load and wanted nothing to do with being tied in. But I got 3 of em in and tied and decided na. They were struggling against their ropes, banging their horns off the top of the canopy and not having a good time at all. I knew they had grown but my God! I didnt expect it to be that bad. My normal transport rig (long bed truck with a stock rack) had a dead battery so thought... maybe they might fit  So ended up just taking two and by the time we were ready to go, it was almost 5pm so just left the saddles at home. This was our first hike of the year and we were all winded within 30 min but did manage to stay out for a total of 2 hours before we needed to head back and start chores. It was a step area with lose rock. Ill post so vids when able but I think ill go back to a few nice hill climbs to get everyone back into shape before we try that area again


----------

